# VPN nm-applet and networkmanager

## Kabraxis

I have this problem since mayby 3 months and still i am waiting to repair this bug.

Problem:

All work corretly and i can connect to all networks what i want. But VPN dont work. I have in nm-applet "VPN connections -> configuration" but i click and computer simply do nothing. Click and nothing... no errors, no crash... simply nothing. I have to repair this...

```
 eix networkmanager

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  ~0.6.4-r1[1] 0.6.5_p20070823 ~0.6.5_p20080205 ~0.6.5.98 {crypt debug doc gnome}

     Installed versions:  0.6.5_p20070823(17:55:34 3 XII 2007)(crypt -debug -doc -gnome)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent.

[I] net-misc/networkmanager-pptp

     Available versions:  {M}(~)0.1.0_p20070726 {crypt debug doc gnome}

     Installed versions:  0.1.0_p20070726(20:09:14 16 XII 2007)(crypt -debug -doc -gnome)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager vpnc plugin for daemon and client configuration.

[I] net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.4_p20070621 {crypt debug doc gnome}

     Installed versions:  0.6.4_p20070621(14:02:56 17 XII 2007)(crypt -debug -doc -gnome)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager vpnc plugin for daemon and client configuration.

```

```
[I] gnome-extra/nm-applet

     Available versions:  0.6.5 ~0.6.5_p20080208 ~0.6.5.98 {debug doc libnotify}

     Installed versions:  0.6.5(18:24:20 24 I 2008)(libnotify -debug -doc)

     Homepage:            http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Gnome applet for NetworkManager.
```

----------

## RazielFMX

Do you have vpnc installed?  Is "tun" compiled as a module for your kernel and loaded in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

I personally dont use networkmanager-vpnc as it doesnt read my custom connection files I created for vpnc, so I just invoke vpnc off the command line.  However, it did work great.

----------

## Kabraxis

PPTP

```
[I] net-dialup/pptpclient

     Available versions:  1.7.1-r1 {tk}

     Installed versions:  1.7.1-r1(17:51:05 5 XI 2007)(-tk)

     Homepage:            http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Linux client for PPTP

[I] net-misc/networkmanager-pptp

     Available versions:  {M}(~)0.1.0_p20070726 {crypt debug doc gnome}

     Installed versions:  0.1.0_p20070726(20:09:14 16 XII 2007)(crypt -debug -doc -gnome)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager vpnc plugin for daemon and client configuration.
```

VPN

```
[I] net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.4_p20070621 {crypt debug doc gnome}

     Installed versions:  0.6.4_p20070621(14:02:56 17 XII 2007)(crypt -debug -doc -gnome)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager vpnc plugin for daemon and client configuration.

[U] net-misc/openvpn

     Available versions:  2.0.6 2.0.7-r2 ~2.1_rc7 {examples iproute2 minimal pam passwordsave pkcs11 selinux ssl static threads userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  2.0.6(12:41:44 4 XII 2007)(pam ssl -examples -iproute2 -minimal -passwordsave -selinux -static -threads)

     Homepage:            http://openvpn.net/

     Description:         OpenVPN is a robust and highly flexible tunneling application compatible with many OSes.

[U] net-misc/vpnc

     Available versions:  0.5.1-r1 {bindist hybrid-auth resolvconf}

     Installed versions:  0.5.1(14:02:12 17 XII 2007)(-bindist -hybrid-auth -resolvconf)

     Homepage:            http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/vpnc/

     Description:         Free client for Cisco VPN routing software

```

```
uname -r

2.6.23-tuxonice-r10

```

```
CONFIG_TUN=y
```

Mayby exist something better then networkmaganer? But i like this program and this should work...

----------

## RazielFMX

I read somewhere that tun should be M...  At least that's how I have it set up.  Have you tried testing vpnc via the command line?

----------

## Kabraxis

I recompiled kernel with tun=m and recompiled all programs what i listed before. No result - the same situation.

I didint try connect using only terminal. It`s a little paradox because i have only one place to try VPN connection and i need internet there to set this connection when i dont know something but there is only VPN connection... But i will try maybe tomorrow. Can you give me your commands to connection to have 100% sure it should work?

I am using xfce.  Maybe xfce dont work correctly with nm-applet? Nobody have this problem?

----------

## RazielFMX

I use gnome, but that is irrelevant here, since we want to first test CLI interface first.  When I connect to my job via VPN...

Note:  I changed the names of my .conf files for security reasons.  I will have to 'locations', MARS and VENUS.

```

alexiea vpnc # pwd

/etc/vpnc

alexiea vpnc # ls -ltr

total 32

-rw------- 1 root root   154 Dec 28 11:52 MARS.conf

-rw------- 1 root root   154 Dec 28 11:58 VENUS.conf

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14293 Feb  7 10:11 vpnc-script

-rw------- 1 root root   141 Feb  7 10:11 default.conf

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Feb  7 10:11 scripts.d

```

Then as root (or via sudo):

```
alexiea ~ # vpnc MARS.conf

Enter password for alien@192.168.0.111:

```

To terminate:

```
vpnc-disconnect
```

You need to set up your .conf file.  There is a tool (/usr/bin/pcf2vpnc) to convert Cisco PCF files to VPNC conf files (that's how I build my conf files), or you need to set up one to start with.

----------

## Alienfreak

I have exactly the same problem.

I have both networkmanager as well as vpnc installed but my nm-applet won't let me configure any VPN connections.

When connecting to a VPN through the native "vpnc" command works like a charm and I build my kernel with TUN as a module.

```
MacAlien ~ # eix -I networkmanager

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  *0.6.5_p20070823 0.6.6 (~)0.7.1-r3 0.7.1-r6 (~)0.7.1_p20090824 [M]**0.8.0_pre20090824 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing crypt debug dhclient dhcpcd doc gnome gnutls nss resolvconf}

     Installed versions:  0.7.1_p20090824(23:45:11 11/01/09)(avahi dhcpcd resolvconf -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -gnutls -nss)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent.

[I] net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.4_p20070621 (~)0.7.0 (~)0.7.1 {crypt debug doc gnome}

     Installed versions:  0.7.1(11:07:30 11/02/09)(-gnome)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager VPNC plugin.

Found 2 matches.

```

```

MacAlien ~ # eix -I nm-applet

[I] gnome-extra/nm-applet

     Available versions:  *0.6.5 0.6.6 ~0.7.0 ~0.7.1-r1 0.7.1-r3 ~0.7.1_p20090824-r1 [M]**0.8.0_pre20090824 {bluetooth debug doc libnotify}

     Installed versions:  0.7.1-r3(12:57:07 10/31/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Gnome applet for NetworkManager.

```

```
MacAlien ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tun                    11128  2 

ath9k                 207180  0 

mac80211              117880  1 ath9k

cfg80211               51412  2 ath9k,mac80211

```

But nothing shows up when I'm trying to configure one.

The only error I get so far:

```
** (nm-applet:11855): WARNING **: Could not retrieve dbus connections: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 255.

```

This message comes once I launch it as root (for testing reasons) so I doubt the account has too little rights on dbus?

Does anybody know what the problem could be? Dbus is also properly installed

```

MacAlien ~ # eix -I dbus

[I] dev-libs/dbus-glib

     Available versions:  0.74 ~0.74-r1 0.76 ~0.78 ~0.80 {bash-completion debug doc selinux test}

     Installed versions:  0.76(22:09:47 09/27/09)(-debug -doc -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         D-Bus bindings for glib

[I] dev-python/dbus-python

     Available versions:  0.80.2 0.82.4 ~0.83.0 0.83.0-r1 {doc examples test}

     Installed versions:  0.83.0-r1(13:21:32 10/21/09)(-doc -examples -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/DBusBindings http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/

     Description:         Python bindings for the D-Bus messagebus.

[I] sys-apps/dbus

     Available versions:  1.2.3-r1 ~1.2.12 ~1.3.0 {X debug doc selinux test}

     Installed versions:  1.2.3-r1(15:18:32 10/21/09)(X -debug -doc -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

[I] x11-libs/qt-dbus

     Available versions:  (4)  4.4.2 4.5.1 4.5.2 4.5.3 4.5.3-r1 [M]~4.6.0_beta1

   {debug pch}

     Installed versions:  4.5.3-r1(4)(20:27:34 11/01/09)(-debug -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The DBus module for the Qt toolkit

Found 4 matches.

```

Any help is appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

